# Jiingce DRO question



## Earl Horgeshimer (Apr 19, 2020)

One of my shooting buddies traded me a brand new Jiingce JCS900-3ae for an old dro off of an Enco mill I once had.  He had the same mill and his display died.   He didn't want to go thru the hassle of moving the mill to change the scales so we just swapped.  (good deal for me).   I have been playing with the thing and I really don't like the 5 decimal places for the x and y axis.  Does anyone know how to change the number of places to the right of the decimal place?   The display shows version 3.02 when powered up.   When I do a "reset" the machine asks for a password.   Anyone have experience with this thing?

Thanks


----------



## mksj (Apr 22, 2020)

Seems to have lost my posting from yesterday. See attached manual, P44 describes the password and how to set the display resolution.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 22, 2020)

I bought a new DRO from AliExpress that seems to have no way of changing the number of displayed decimal places, only the scale resolution. I ended up "solving" it with a piece of electrical tape over the last digit.

If I set the DRO to .005mm scales instead of the .001mm scales I have installed then it shows 4 decimal places instead of 5, but the distance is wrong. I was thinking I might be able to do a linear compensation to take the .005mm scales and get them to divide by 5 and show the right distance with only 4 decimal places. But thats just me day dreaming.


----------



## Earl Horgeshimer (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you.   My Manual is a newer version with a much better translation.  It does not, however, include anything about the password or resolution.
My manual has 72 pages.   I went over it once again and still cant find the password info.   the 3211 that was in the manual you sent me doesn't work on mine.


----------



## Earl Horgeshimer (Apr 22, 2020)

My 10 year old grand daughter asked me what I was trying to do and when I told her, she suggested masking tape!  I am a retired electrical engineer so I was looking (and still am) for a parameter to change and completely ignored the "simple fix."


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 22, 2020)

I have one of these, and found that it is really what is referred to as a "D60". The button names are a little different (the single dot is actually the 's' in the logo), but this is the latest one: https://trabiss.nl/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/D60-series-manual-V2.0.pdf

I needed it to do my calibration.  I don't see a way on it to change the displayed resolution however.  I WILL say that 5th number (4th decimal?) is a touch distracting, I end up trying to get it exact and spend a bunch of time spinning wheels.


----------



## Earl Horgeshimer (Apr 22, 2020)

I found the password for the 3.02 software version.   It was in the section called "Clear All"   The password is 4321.   The only place I found to use it is when you do the "clear all"


----------



## macardoso (Apr 22, 2020)

Note the carefully located electrical tape on the X Axis


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 22, 2020)

Ah, did you mean 'hundred-thousanths' place?  If so, I've disabled that somehow... I have only up to ten-thousanths.


----------



## Earl Horgeshimer (Apr 22, 2020)

On page 80 of the pdf I see a digital filtering setting.   It is for a grinder that has vibration.   I think that this may be helpful in reducing distraction from the bouncing digits.   I am thinking of putting the dro on my surface grinder.


ErichKeane said:


> Ah, did you mean 'hundred-thousanths' place?  If so, I've disabled that somehow... I have only up to ten-thousanths.


5 digits to the right of the decimal place.


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 22, 2020)

Earl Horgeshimer said:


> On page 80 of the pdf I see a digital filtering setting.   It is for a grinder that has vibration.   I think that this may be helpful in reducing distraction from the bouncing digits.   I am thinking of putting the dro on my surface grinder.
> 
> 5 digits to the right of the decimal place.


Ok, I have 4 digits to the right of the decimal place (I confused digits with significant figures  ).  I vaguely remember messing with a setting to make that happen.


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 22, 2020)

Alright, you had me curious, so I went out and messed with my DRO for a minute.  Here's the secrect:

1- Turn the DRO off (or start with it off).
2- Turn the DRO on.
3- When it starts doing its count up to 9, press the 'S' key (to the left of the model number, very lower LH corner). This will enter a configuration mode.
4- Press the up/down arrows until you see 'INCH DOT'.  
5-Each axis has the number of decimal digits in it.  I THINK you press the 'x' 'y' and 'z' buttons to cycle through the values for each.
6- Press the 'S' key again to leave config mode.

Note there are other useful things in this config, such as scale type (1um vs 5 um, etc), AND + direction.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 22, 2020)

ErichKeane said:


> Alright, you had me curious, so I went out and messed with my DRO for a minute.  Here's the secrect:
> 
> 1- Turn the DRO off (or start with it off).
> 2- Turn the DRO on.
> ...



Wish I had that option in my settings...


----------



## Earl Horgeshimer (Apr 22, 2020)

My version shows 3.02 when I turn it on.   There is no counting sequence on mine.  There is no inch dot parameter. :-(


----------

